# Angels pairing



## splur (May 11, 2011)

So I have 5 angelfish, 2 which are still juveniles and I recently moved them to a new tank because the 3 older ones are getting territorial.

Is it normal for them to fend their territory against other types of fish? They're getting aggressive against the parrotfish which we're not taking kindly to. How long does it last? Is it for the rest of their time or just during mating and/or pairing?

I THINK there are two males and one female, as one of the angels just hangs around while the two other ones fight (or more like nudge each other out).

Any tips on sexing angels?


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

*angelfish*

Hi:
How old is your angelfish?
You will notice that one will always protect the female angelfish.
This two will be always together.
If this is the case transfer the pair to a bare bottom breeding tank, 20gal tank is sufficent. Feed them with bloodworm and do a 1/3 water change every 2 days, will stimulate breeding. Also put ceramic or slate tiles in a slating position resting on a suction cup so the tiles will not slide. They will start cleaning the tile. Only use sponge filter, temp 85F. ph 6.2-6.8, to help fertilize the eggs.
Just pm me if u need any info.

Hoping this will help

dp


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

When we got them they were the size of a quarter, it's been a year since then. They're maybe 3.5 inches? One is definitely protecting the female, and I'm assuming the other male is just trying to get to the female... seems more like he's attacking both of them though.

I'm not really looking to breed them as of yet, although that will be good for me to work towards. Are they just permanently aggressive about their territory now that they're adults?


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

*angelfish*

Hi:

Yes, angelfish are territorial. The pair will protect one particular part of the tank. You could seperate the two to prevent too much stress. You could also add tiles as suggested and see what happens.
dp


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

So the two I thought were paired up now peck at each other. Not aggressively, at least not as aggressive as when there were the three in one tank, but still pecking.

Is that normal?


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

Did u seperate them already?
Try putting them in bare tank with a sponge filter and a slanting slating tile for laying eggs.
The first angelfish that starts to clean the tile will be the female then u will notice both will clean the tile this is the signal that they are ready to spawn, u could then do a 50% water change temp. around 80 to 85 F then if u have methylene blue put a few drops, just to make the water a little bluish, this will prevent eggs from fungus. Then sit down and wait.
dp


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Neither are doing that lol. They're more interested in the tile itself than cleaning it. Now I'm slightly concerned that they're too young to even have paired. They're about 3.5 in from head to tailfin, so definitely not fully grown.

I couldn't keep the two in the other tank though because they would fight like crazy with the third angelfish.


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

just leave them in a seperate tank (bare bottom). If they are not aggressive with each other that is good. Do a 20% wc.every other day and feed them with bloodworms. Keep ur temp between 80-85F. What is your ph?
Good luck?
dp


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Is pecking aggressive? Lol...


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

are they pecking each other.
do u have a slanting tile inside the tank?
what do u feed them
are there any other fish beside the pair?
what is ur tank setup.
dp


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Yea, they're doing almost like gentle pecks, almost like "get out of my way" kind of pecks. They peck more when I haven't fed them. Unlike the pecking that was taking place with more angels in the tank, where they'd swim fast to peck hard at the other ones.

There is a slanting tile, almost 45 degrees. I just feed them normal fish flakes, they're alone in the bare tank. The tank is set to 80C, I haven't been as diligent as I want to about changing the water, maybe once a week.


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

Feed them with blookworms. Do u notice any of the two with blagging stomach. Do they clean the tile? Pecking at each other is normal. As long as u notice that they always stay together.
dp


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Arg, now they're lip-locking a lot and one is shaking. I can't tell if they're fighting or that's normal mating behavior, but if it lasts more than a couple days I may have to separate them.

I'm worried because one of the angel's jaws is already damaged. Might rip it off completely.


----------



## Ptruong (Nov 17, 2011)

Amazon sword plants are good for your angelfishes to lay eggs on as well.! the male usually has a "hump" on his head as he grow older. Females will have a "tube" like thing sticking out when ready to breed.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Haven't had a chance to get any amazon sword plants yet, but there's a slanted slate tile in the tank.

Last night we noticed eggs on it, one of the angels had its papilla out. It was eating the eggs up. The other one didn't have any papilla out, although I have seen it out before. Just not the same time as the other one, so I know one is female now and the other I can't be sure.

The female was also pecking the other one whenever it got close to the eggs. I have a feeling these two aren't paired. Might have to bring the other one back in...


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi:
Just leave it, they will learn.
I have a pair that ate there first spawn. But the succeeding spawning they too care of the eggs. What are the color of the eggs? Transparent eggs are fertilized. White are not. The parents uswally eat these so not to affect the others. Keep temp at around 80-85F.
Any questions pm me.
Do 25% wc to prevent fungus or put a few drops of methylene blue just to make the water blewish.
Eggs uswally hatch in 3 days.
dp


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

The eggs were transparent yellow, and the angel still ate them. There were like 3 white ones.

The eggs couldn't have been on there longer than a day, because I check on them every night.


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi:
Do a 50% wc. Did they lay their eggs in the slate? If they did remove it and give it a good cleaning do not use soap. Then put it back. What is ur setup?
They will lay eggs again within 1-2 weeks. Just give them bloodworm once a day and flakes in between. If they laid eggs on the slate, and u notice that they both are cleaning it they are ready to lay eggs. Do not disturb them. 
Try getting mythlene blue from BA and a few drops. 
Dp.


----------

